# Hubby got me a new camera! YIPPIE! LOL



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I got up this morning and on my computer desk was sitting a sack with a new camera inside! YAY!!! eace:I get to take pics again. I am sooooooo like a fish outta water when I don't have a camera. He got me a Casio EX-Z80 wish is small, compact, and easy to use. It takes GREAT pics. We are going to save for one of the Nikon EXPENSIVE ones.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats Brooke. What a nice hubbie to leave you a gift like that. Sounds like *you've trained him well*. Tee hee!

I have a nice little camera ...it has a manual that is as thick as a book. I've had this nice little camera for over 2 years and still have no idea how to use it. Whenever I want a nice picture taken I have to ask my 13 year old daughter to take it. DUH. Every picture you see of Saydee on this forum was taken by my husband with his camera for work! Hope you have better luck than I do! Maya


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brooke--give hubby a big hug from all of us because now we will see lots more pics of Kona!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Brooke- how sweet!

For about 95% of my pictures, I use my sony cybershot. It is cheap and easy and with how careless I can be with electronics, it is perfect for me. A few can recall, I left DH's nice camera on the chair at National and walked away (thank goodness it was there and someone reminded me!)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Brooke, I have a Casio Exilim that is 7.2 mega pixels and "I love it". It's red, about the size of a credit card, so easy to take anywhere and stays in my purse. I love making pictures!! DH also gave me an expensive camera but it's big and a chore to take with me. I think you will love the little Casio!! Now get to snapping away and send us some pics of that handsome boy of yours.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Hugs to your Hubby! :hug:

What a great guy!hoto::becky:hoto::becky: Brooke---you lucky thang!!!:thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Brooke--give hubby a big hug from all of us because now we will see lots more pics of Kona!


Yes!! Looking forward to the new photos!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I put up some new pics in General Discussion of Kona after his bath today  I can't wait to get back to photo time!!!!! WHOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO~~~~~


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

just a little bit jealous here...

congrats and what a great guy you have.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

mugsy said:


> just a little bit jealous here...
> 
> congrats and what a great guy you have.


 Awe.. how come? Yes, I agree.. I have one very amazing and speical husband. He's very caring and has been noticing that I am almost comatos (sp) without my camera. LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Brooke you are one very lucky girl. I've got an Olympus point and shoot model picked out...can you loan me your DH for just a quick 'shopping trip' visit? ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Brooke, that's exactly the one I've got - it's pink and I love it! I'm a novice so it is just what I need - uncomplicated and get's really great pictures and easy to carry around.

Kathie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Brooke, congratulations. What a great gift!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Brooke you are one very lucky girl. I've got an Olympus point and shoot model picked out...can you loan me your DH for just a quick 'shopping trip' visit? ound:


 LOL Why Certainly


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Brooke, that's exactly the one I've got - it's pink and I love it! I'm a novice so it is just what I need - uncomplicated and get's really great pictures and easy to carry around.
> 
> Kathie


 That's what I'm finding, it's so simple and GREAT PICS!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm loving my new Sony cybershot.

I bought the Nikon D40 and decided it was too big to take on trips.
So I got the Sony. The pictures are great. Too bad I can't figure out how to shrink them and post them...


----------

